# Australian Topaz Hops



## Three Sheets (5/7/14)

Hi brewers,

Was thinking of doing a brew to highlight Topaz hops.

My loosely contrived plan was use three kilos of malt and a hop bill as follows


POR 15g @ 60 AA 9%
Cluster (Au) 15g @ 30 AA 6.5%
Topaz 15g @ 20 AA 16.2%
Topaz 10g @ 10
Topaz 5g @ 5

IBU around 46

So my questions do these three hops work together? Will Topaz clearly standout?

Any fans of Topaz out there?

Any suggestions for changes or deletions taken on board.

Cheers


----------



## Three Sheets (9/7/14)

Hmmm. Perhaps Topaz not a popular hop. Read that late addition can provide that resinous taste, which is a good thing.

Friday is brew day.


----------



## HBHB (9/7/14)

No idea why it's not more popular. It's a decent hop with pleasant fruity notes when it's not over done.kind of a Rambutan/lychee flavour among other tropical fruit notes, can be citrusy. If overdone, it can be a bit harsh.

If you're looking to make Topaz shine, why not do a true SMaSH? Ie dump the POR and Cluster. Go light on it (topaz)for bittering or not at all and then just hop burst it.

Just my thoughts.

Martin


----------



## Donske (10/7/14)

I use Topaz as my neutral bittering hop in cream ales and some pale ales, at nearly 18%AA it's pretty damn economical, great bitterer too.

That doesn't really help you though as I really couldn't tell you what it brings from flavour additions. If you don't like the hop late in the boil it can definitely be used elsewhere.


----------



## Three Sheets (11/7/14)

Thanks guys, I went with all Topaz through the 60 min boil as HBHB suggests. 45 IBU or thereabouts. will dry hop with topaz as well.


----------



## HBHB (11/7/14)

Tasty treat.


----------



## Three Sheets (18/8/14)

This proved to be someone what disappointing lacking the flavour I was hoping for. I need to be a more aggressive with the hops latter in the boil. I also think I should have dry hopped with more Topaz. Live and learn.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/8/14)

Keg hop it hard.


----------



## Donske (18/8/14)

Three Sheets said:


> This proved to be someone what disappointing lacking the flavour I was hoping for. I need to be a more aggressive with the hops latter in the boil. I also think I should have dry hopped with more Topaz. Live and learn.


Some hops just don't have the presence, to my disappointment I discovered that El Dorado is a like that.


----------

